# photoshop fun



## wclement7 (Mar 1, 2006)

my girl and i, took this the other day and today i noticed some phtooshop techniques my photography teacher did, he wouldn;t tell me how, but i figured it out! lol. any comments and critiques are welcome! do you liek the text or no text? 








thanks!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 1, 2006)

Since everyone else seems to be too good to reply to your post willie, I will.  Even though I talked to you about it in class.


This technique gives an awesome affect.  Something you don't see in many photo's.  I like it a lot and might give it a shot tonight.


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the reply man! at least i got one reply!   i don;t knwo why i don;t ever get replys in the general forum... sure my work is not as great as jonmikals and jonk's and others, but i am just here looking to make my fotos better, and how can i do that when i have a biassed opinion? lol thanks mike!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 1, 2006)

looks like the only tips we'll get are going to come from jensen...not much help here


i got a collage of tony playing badmitton put together today...lemme upload it


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 1, 2006)

you sure you want to upload it when you get no replys?!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## wclement7 (Mar 1, 2006)

i love it man! looks sweet! tony is very photogenic. and i really like the layout!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 1, 2006)

the racket was blurred a little bit otherwise i would have loved to color it

unfortunately...there was no way to keep the color in the racket without having the floor colored >_<


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 1, 2006)

lol well good job anyways man, i could have done it!  but yeah... you are still better than me, who cares abotu the coloring? i still like it.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 1, 2006)

Bleh...me, you, and trent are still the best in the class....and getting better


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 1, 2006)

hah you know it! now if only trent could work in the darkroom.... and i had some subject matter that appealed to me... hah that is what saturday is for!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 1, 2006)

haha...no joke...trent dreads the darkroom!

i need to get some shots of the jeep out on the trails...or somewhere hilly and dirty at least


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 1, 2006)

we shall do that! friday after skool if my dad will let me, which i think he will. nothign crazy this time! lol that was some good times...


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 1, 2006)

oh god...lets stay out of the gravel and trash this time...

not very cool


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

haha... it was still fun you must admit! as long as i bring th anger to bail you out every time  jk man! any replys to our images yet?


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

wclement7 said:
			
		

> haha... it was still fun you must admit! as long as i bring th anger to bail you out every time  jk man! any replys to otu images yet?




nope...we aren't popular enough for replies


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

popularity, all they care about, must have that special name, i have seen fotos that are not better than a snapshot get more replys then my fotos.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

wclement7 said:
			
		

> popularity, all they care about, must have that special name, i have seen fotos that are not better than a snapshot get more replys then my fotos.




i've seen shots taken by some popular person's barely walking son get more replies than our images...


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah... but what can i say i guess... i bet if i changed my name to  "WillieB" and then took a pictures of a sidewalk i woudl get tons more replys... i should try that! haha


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

oh wait...


what about


ElPhoto


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

or what about lakimnoj?? that woudl be sooo popular! just a backwards name that gets replys! even when the story means more than the foto...


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

I could shoot an AMAZING shot and noone would ever see it because they never look in our posts


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't worry. We are all just sitting back and watching this conversation.


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

just like whats happening now?! but then again most of our shots are better than average, and i do post on other peoples fotos, so much for gaining respect...


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

wclement7 said:
			
		

> just like whats happening now?! but then again most of our shots are better than average, and i do post on other peoples fotos, so much for gaining respect...




i tried replying to other people's post and i didn't gain anything


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah man why woudl you? hey i got a reply!! woohoo! go peanuts! i love ya! one person i have never hated....


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow...someone actually replied

but

was it simple sarcasm?


----------



## Verbal (Mar 2, 2006)

Let me give you both a little tip... Clement, you joined in April last year and you have 82 posts as of right now.  How can you expect everyone you barely know to comment on your work when you barely comment on theirs?  That's not very fair I don't think.  The way the community works is give and take...the more you talk to us all and comment on everyone's stuff, the more people will know you and want to comment on your work.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Let me give you both a little tip... Clement, you joined in April last year and you have 82 posts as of right now.  How can you expect everyone you barely know to comment on your work when you barely comment on theirs?  That's not very fair I don't think.  The way the community works is give and take...the more you talk to us all and comment on everyone's stuff, the more people will know you and want to comment on your work.




If I had 5000 posts of nothing but spam would you open my images and reply more often?


----------



## Verbal (Mar 2, 2006)

Neophyte Photographer said:
			
		

> i tried replying to other people's post and i didn't gain anything



You gotta give it a little time man =)  217 posts isn't exactly a lot.  I've got thousands and some of my threads still go completely unnoticed, lol!

On a different note, nice bit of PSing on this shot.  It's a cute couple's picture :thumbup:


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

220 thank you very much!


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

ok so you are saying reply to every thread? you have people who just say good! or i like it! wow, i am not into that, why woudl i say that? just to get another post? nah... i would rather give them what i actaulyl like about it!
thanks for the decent reply anyways


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 2, 2006)

Wasn't meant in sarcasm, perhaps I will add something though.

I think you did a wonderful job taking a picture of your girlfriend and yourself, and the text works very well, the only portion I can't say I am very fond of is the reflection of the image, personally I think it would remain as a strong image with the border and text. Good job with it though, it is quite difficult to take a self portrait, especially with another person in the frame.


----------



## Verbal (Mar 2, 2006)

wclement7 said:
			
		

> ok so you are saying reply to every thread? you have people who just say good! or i like it! wow, i am not into that, why woudl i say that? just to get another post? nah... i would rather give them what i actaulyl like about it!
> thanks for the decent reply anyways



I'm not saying reply to every thread, just make an effort to be a part of the community.  That doesn't mean you have to spam though...


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

i do make an effort, obviously not a good enough effort.... i reply to the threads i actaully like, which is not often you know?


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

ok so what did you wreck abotu my foto this time?


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

aha very cool man! nice idea!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

anyone else's opinions on my psed form of willie's shot?


----------



## Verbal (Mar 2, 2006)

Neophyte Photographer said:
			
		

> anyone else's opinions on my psed form of willie's shot?



Well...it's awfully blurry...I always have preferred clarity in my shots (not that I'm any good at capturing that, lol).  I guess I prefer the original.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Well...it's awfully blurry...I always have preferred clarity in my shots (not that I'm any good at capturing that, lol).  I guess I prefer the original.




I was thinking it would draw more attention to the reflection instead of the actual shot


----------



## Verbal (Mar 2, 2006)

Neophyte Photographer said:
			
		

> I was thinking it would draw more attention to the reflection instead of the actual shot



Well, it does...but I guess I'd just rather see the actual shot, with less attention on the reflection. =)


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Mar 2, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Well, it does...but I guess I'd just rather see the actual shot, with less attention on the reflection. =)




to each his own

I just thought I'd try something new and different than what everyone else does.


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

*i apologize to everyone on TPF, and ask that the next mod to read this will delete my account*


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 2, 2006)

wclement7 said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply man! at least i got one reply!  i don;t knwo why i don;t ever get replys in the general forum... sure my work is not as great as jonmikals and jonk's and others, but i am just here looking to make my fotos better, and how can i do that when i have a biassed opinion? lol thanks mike!


 
i was away yesterday until close to midnight and reviewing yesterdays activity, i noticed the site was relatively slow most of the day. you posted late in the evening (EST)...that would probably explain the lack of comment on your image.

when i first opened it i thought it was a lovely picture of you and your girlfriend and liked what you did to it in PS. :thumbup: 

i hope you continue to post. keep in mind the time of day you posted and if it drops a bit, bump it back up. we're getting new members by the hour and the general gallery gets slammed often. :er: 

take care man!


----------



## anicole (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it's a great concept.

However, I am one of those people you mentioned ^^ waaay up there that usually just says something *simple* like nice shot, or I like it  ... or some other comment that you said you wouldn't make on another post because you'd rather say nothing than say 'nice shot'.  I would think that taking digs at members would not be the way to get responses or a way to become involved in the community.

It's a great community if you'll get to know people.  Like any other place, whether public or web ... it takes time to get to know people and often, you have to be the one to step out and say "Hi, I'm relatively new here ... I've been shooting for  X years and this is some of my work ..."

You'd be amazed at the support you'll get.


----------



## jocose (Mar 2, 2006)

I, too, am late in seeing this thread.

I agree with JM, the hour was late, and it was painfully slow all day yesteray.


Your pic.  First of all, your girlfriend is cute, and reminds me of someone from my past, but I can't put my finger on who...but it seems to be a fond memory, so it's all good.

I really like your pic of the two of you, and I really like your PS work.  I also admire that you saw something you liked (your teachers work) and you went home and tried to figure out how to do it.  I truly admire that, and think you did a great job.  I do that all the time too, and I think that that is the best way to learn.  I see shots on the Forum and I try to immitate them in an effort to learn how they did it.

As far as the popularity thing, I would suggest that you give it time.  When I first got here, I was a little put off by what appeared to be cliqueish groups responding to certain people, but as I've gotten to know people and build what I hope is a good reputation for myself, I've realized that it's not a popularity thing, it's a prolific thing.  That is, JonMikal (sorry to bring you into this JM) posts a lot of pics, so does Verbal and Mansi and Woodsac and others.  Through their pictures, their comments, their responses, their PMs, and their chatting in the Off-Topics, we've all gotten to know them as people, not just posters of great pics.  As such, they become "popular."  BUT, having been in your shoes not so long ago, I can tell you that there is no arrogance that comes along with the "popular" crowd we all remember it in highschool (for those of us old enough to be able to look back with an objective eye).  Bar none, everyone that you might consider to be "popular" are very friendly and open.  They are very welcoming and willing to give comments.

I am surprised how warm and welcoming this Forum is, and I would gently remind you that no one showed up here, posted a few pics, and immediately had a following...everyone worked for the reputations they have here.  Be patient, and it will come to you as well.

This issue has popped up several times in the past, and I would encourage you to stick around...get to know people, show us your talents, and you will find that very quickly the next set of newbies will be putting your name in where you have put JonK and JonMikal.


----------



## JonK (Mar 2, 2006)

i couldn't have put it better than verbal, jm, anicole and jocose.

as for the pic...i like the portraiit in and of itself, good lighting and nice and sharp (could use a bit more sharpening tho IMO) and the tilt of the head makes it. Also it needs a bit of a levels adjustment...bit on the dark side; I pulled it into PS and there is room to pull the white point in if you know what i mean.
The photoshop part is not to my liking tho...I prefer to let these things stand on their own merit without so much gussyin' up in PS. That's totally just my opinion tho and I do think that you made a good attempt at what you were trying to achieve so keep at it...it all helps on that long learning curve in PS.

Oh...and to be mentioned in the same breath as jm :mrgreen: you made my day man  
cheers


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 2, 2006)

jonk...of course you should be mentioned with jm...and the others...

and i too missed this shot, and it wasnt intentional... i love the reflection, and think thats a great idea...and i am also impressed with the fact you taught yourself how to do this...that is admirable..

let me share also, welcome... no slight intended.....

as others have said, in other threads that brought this subject up, i try to get around to most of the shots, but the forum has grown so much, its hard to have time to see everything.... and i never dislike someone right off the bat... so please understand, there is no ill will intended..and as far as i am concerned, the more the merrier... if you wanna hang with me, i would love it... i dont feel you can ever have too many friendly faces around you... 
i am not a pro at this, but my friends are... everyone on here is very open, just write them and ask a question... i have never been turned down info or advice...

please keep posting...and understand, sometimes we all miss something, and it can be all the same day, that we miss stuff...and we are all on different time zones, so that accounts for a bunch of it...


----------



## JonK (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks AR :hugs:
guess they're at school...no answer


----------



## wclement7 (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks everyone, i apologize again, after a nite sleep it really shows how stupid i was getting and my maddness took control. i will keep posting and trying to get to know you all better... thank you very much!


----------



## jocose (Mar 2, 2006)

wclement7 said:
			
		

> thanks everyone, i apologize again, after a nite sleep it really shows how stupid i was getting and my maddness took control. i will keep posting and trying to get to know you all better... thank you very much!


 
No worries, dude.  As I said, if you felt this way and I did when I got here also, then I'm sure many have...just not too many express it 

It's all good, and yes, please keep posting...comments, pics, and get into the off-topics...that's really where you can get to know many of the regulars.


----------

